# Woven book



## Montero (Jul 15, 2017)

A cool link from Abe Books
1889 Paris World Fair


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 15, 2017)

That is pretty awesome, but did you see the price tag:

*Buy Used 
Price:* £ 43,236.87 Convert Currency
*Shipping:* £ 6.87 From U.S.A. to United Kingdom Destination, Rates & Speeds

It's the £6.87 shipping cost on a 43 thousand pound book that I love!!!!


----------



## Montero (Jul 15, 2017)

No, I missed the price. And surely you'd pay for a super-insured postage service have just spent that much.......

I was looking at it and wondering if the weavers could have made it work in the original colours, rather than the greys of the reproduction they worked on.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 16, 2017)

Montero said:


> No, I missed the price. And surely you'd pay for a super-insured postage service have just spent that much.......
> 
> I was looking at it and wondering if the weavers could have made it work in the original colours, rather than the greys of the reproduction they worked on.


I wasn't thinking so much about the buyer being prepared to pay for postage as about the seller not throwing delivery in for free at that price!!!

Agreed about the colour. Maybe the level of complexity was just too high to do in colour, after all they were already using "hundreds of thousands" of cards.


----------



## Montero (Jul 16, 2017)

True.
And throwing in a proper insured well protected courier service. Royal Mail in a jiffy bag wouldn't really cut it.....


----------

